
FLIF, the new lossless image format that outperforms PNG, WebP and BPG - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/flif_the_new_lossless_image_format_that_outperforms_png_webp_and_bpg
======
nadavs
FLIF is a new lossless image format that promised to be superior to the
popular PNG format. This article describes comprehensive benchmark tests that
verify that FLIF indeed outperforms PNG, WebP and other lossless formats. See
also FLIF introduction on Hacker News earlier this month:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10317790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10317790)

